
Nintendo Labo: make, play, and discover - cyanbane
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Nintendo-Labo/Nintendo-Labo-1328637.html
======
thisisit
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16172492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16172492)

------
slantaclaus
I don’t get it

